# Spin Class - Hey Zeytin, Innergel



## Toothpick (Oct 14, 2002)

I was following your other post - I attended my first spin class Tuesday. With regard to the jumps, we did 3 series (I think), and I thought I'd figure it out in short time, but it seemed that I was "behind" on all of them. I was doing the jump on the upstroke, but from what I could tell, maybe I was spinning a bit faster than some of the others, which would possibly explain the off timing. Anyway, any insight/tips on this one???

We also did some stretching at the end of class. She had everyone get an exercise ball and do some stuff on it. I'd not used one before, so it was awkward, and comical - I think I was the comic. I was fine sitting on it, but it seemed to go downhill from there. It seemed like the vast majority knew what they were doing. Guess I'll learn.

On an aside, the seat was missing from the instructor's bike, so she did/instructed the whole thing standing.


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

Toothpick said:


> I was following your other post - I attended my first spin class Tuesday. With regard to the jumps, we did 3 series (I think), and I thought I'd figure it out in short time, but it seemed that I was "behind" on all of them. I was doing the jump on the upstroke, but from what I could tell, maybe I was spinning a bit faster than some of the others, which would possibly explain the off timing. Anyway, any insight/tips on this one???


I don't think I can help you here. I just stand up and keep pedaling. I couldn't tell you whether one pedal was up or down or whereever. I can tell you that cadence slows some while I'm standing, so if you are trying to maintain a high cadence, you'll probably have some issues. The only thing I tell my "students" is to stand tall and try and keep their weight over the cranks. They tend to hunch over the bars and bend way over at the waist. 

And I'm still not sure what everyone means by "jumps". The only jumps I know of are sprint techniques. Those require some good bike handling skills and would be very awkward on a spin bike. They take me a while to get used to when I get back on the track every year. If you are doing sprint jumps, I would simply ramp up your cadence as high as you can maintain without bouncing.


----------



## Toothpick (Oct 14, 2002)

Thanks for the response. I did okay with the standing once I kind of figured out how much tension I needed, just getting used to the spin bike. 

" And I'm still not sure what everyone means by "jumps". The only jumps I know of are sprint techniques. Those require some good bike handling skills and would be very awkward on a spin bike. They take me a while to get used to when I get back on the track every year. If you are doing sprint jumps, I would simply ramp up your cadence as high as you can maintain without bouncing.[/QUOTE]

I'll give it a try based on what I was seeing in my class. I would describe a jump as while seated, add a good amount of tension (for standing), then 1 jump would be going from sitting to standing, I think up to count of 25. It would be like from riding along at a good clip, then upshifting and standing to catch a break, then changing your mind about it 25 times, each time after standing up for a second. I digress...

Maybe I'll get along better with it next time.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

innergel said:


> And I'm still not sure what everyone means by "jumps". The only jumps I know of are sprint techniques. Those require some good bike handling skills and would be very awkward on a spin bike. They take me a while to get used to when I get back on the track every year. If you are doing sprint jumps, I would simply ramp up your cadence as high as you can maintain without bouncing.


Out and back into the saddle...with or without accelleration--usually with more resistance out of saddle. Visualize shifting down a gear or 2 and standing for a final sprint. SOme instructors take this to ridiculous levels and do "popcorn" or really fast in and out of the saddle jumps which are pretty silly IMO. I never worry about keeping a rhythm...it ain't dance class. I always told people to go at their own pace.

The instructor sounds like a doofus. I would just teach off the bike rather than ride a bike with no saddle for an hour. Moreons.


----------



## Toothpick (Oct 14, 2002)

The instructor sounds like a doofus. I would just teach off the bike rather than ride a bike with no saddle for an hour. Moreons.[/QUOTE]

Don't know about that. The instructor is ultra fit and it didn't seem to bother her that much. I may change my mind after a couple of more classes....and if the "jumps" get too crazy.


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> Out and back into the saddle...with or without accelleration--usually with more resistance out of saddle. Visualize shifting down a gear or 2 and standing for a final sprint. SOme instructors take this to ridiculous levels and do "popcorn" or really fast in and out of the saddle jumps which are pretty silly IMO. I never worry about keeping a rhythm...it ain't dance class. I always told people to go at their own pace.
> 
> The instructor sounds like a doofus. I would just teach off the bike rather than ride a bike with no saddle for an hour. Moreons.


All right. I've got it now. It IS the sprint technique that I was thinking of. I can't really see how much extra benefit standing would give anyone in this situation other than a little balance. I stand by my assertion that you'd get equivalent benefit by increasing your gearing and then ramping up your spin as high as you can while seated. Standing sprinting on a bike, at least for me, requires being in the drops and some serious forward lean. The bar position on a spin bike is more equivalent to the hoods position which is too high for a true sprint. But we're not talking about serious cyclists, so they may not know better. 

I'll stick with the seated version in my classes. Either way, it's your class so I'd do the sessions how you wanted. No one says you have to follow the instructor to the letter.


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

I find I def have to increase the tension in order to stand and pedal. I don't like the sound of a popcorn thing. We usually only stand when the instructor is having us simulate a hillclimb or sprint.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Toothpick said:


> The instructor sounds like a doofus. I would just teach off the bike rather than ride a bike with no saddle for an hour. Moreons.


Don't know about that. The instructor is ultra fit and it didn't seem to bother her that much. I may change my mind after a couple of more classes....and if the "jumps" get too crazy.[/quote]
well the no saddle thing used to be used by some to show how "tough" you were. I thought it was kinda silly and a bad example to set for your students.


----------

